# Golden Retriever Topbrass One More Trip to Birdland SH at stud!



## Gordon Schlichting

Topbrass One More Trip to Birdland SH (Maynard) is standing at stud. Maynard is 75 pounds and is eager to train, tireless in the field, easy to teach, has a great memory, and is very watery. Maynard earned his SH in 2012 at 21 months. Maynard does not go south in the winter, we train year round in Minnesota. Maynard ran a number of master tests on the 2013 Minnesota hunt test circuit earning three qualifying scores. He is two qualifying scores away from his Master Hunter Title. Maynard is 100% owner trained and handled by Gordie Schlichting. Maynard has experienced two South Dakota pheasant seasons and a season of duck hunting here in Minnesota. He is a gregarious house dog with a tender heart and loyal disposition, yet fearless and powerful in the field. 

Maynard’s five-generation pedigree includes 17 American FC and/or AFC dogs, 5 additional Canadian FTCH/AFTCH dogs and an additional 17 qualified all-age dogs, NAFC FC Topbrass Cotton on the sire’s side, NAFTCH FTCH Brasdor’s Razzl Dazzl on the dam’s side and Wraith’s Duncan MH *** on both sides!. A handful of the other names include Burn’s Phoenix MH ***, AFC Emberain Rugby, FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah, FC AFC Windbreakers Mighty Mo, FC Holway Barty, and FTCH AFTCH Shurmark’s Split Decision.

Maynard is 100% healthy! Hips, Elbows, Eyes, Heart, Thyroid, prcd-PRA and Ichthyosis results are all good and clear! 
Hip clearance: OFA GR-107213G25M-VPI
Eye clearance: OFA GR-EYE235/25M-PI
Heart clearance: OFA GR-CA23002/25M/C-VPI
Elbow clearance: OFA GR-EL27882M25-VPI
Thyroid clearance: OFA GR-TH2341/25M-VPI
prcd-PRA status: Clear (Optigen 12-10462)
Ichthyosis status: Clear (Optigen 12-10462)

Photo and complete pedigree can be viewed on K9Data

For more information and arrange breeding, contact Gordie Schlichting at [email protected] or at 320-248-8532.


----------

